# Feeding amount



## Darkly_Innocent (Jun 9, 2010)

I had a question on how much I should be feeding Jackson. I don't want to be over feeding him but don't want to be under feeding him either. He eats dry food and weighs 4.8lbs. The back of the bag says for 1-5lbs 1/4-2/3 cups/day. Should I be feeding him 2/3 cups/day?


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I think it depends on the dog. Does he look like his ribs are showing? Or buried? lol I was over feeding my 9 month old chi at 3/8 c. per day. She has been cut back and lost 1 lb so far. She was up to 6.5 lbs and now at 5.4 lbs
How much have you been giving him? and for how long? Maybe post some pics showing him from the side and one of his back as well.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

That sounds like an awful lot of food, what brand are you feeding? When Zoey was on Kibble she ate 2 Tablespoons per day which is a little less than 1/4th of a cup. She weighs 4.5#


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

be carefull that sounds like heaps of food, getting over weight happens very very fast!


----------



## rabayda (Dec 15, 2010)

Oh my gosh! I thought my poor puppy has been starving to death with 1 cup a day! Yikes! 
He came from a home where they didn't regulate his feedings, and with 2 other big dogs, where food was usually a "eat it or loose it" type of deal. And he was also fed food from the table. >( 
He has been with us 3 days, and everytime I feed him, he continues to look around for more. 
I don't want to over feed him, but I don't want the poor lil thing to starve.


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Louie gets just over 50g of Orijen a day in 2 sittings so around 25g at each sitting.
No idea what that is in cups though but I think the scoop I use says 50ml in it lol


----------



## rabayda (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks Steph! 
I was sitting here reading your post, and I felt really really stupid, because I have no idea what 50 grams look like! lol 
So, I checked online for a conversion tool. It says that 50 grams is 0.217 cups! WOW! That's not much at all. I think I am definitely over-feeding my Samson. 

Okay, so now, I checked how much is 1 cup in grams, since that's what I have been feeding him, and it says a whooping total of 229.92 grams!!!! Can we say YIKES!!!


----------



## Darkly_Innocent (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks for the replies everyone!

cherper- His ribs don't really show but he is skinny. When he eats he fattens up some but by the next morning he is kind of skinny again. I switched his food back around sept or oct of this year. I have been giving him 1/3 cup/day since the food switch so 2 or 3 months now.

cprcheetah- I feed 4health. It is a tractor supply co. brand but the ingredients are really good. Maybe like a 5 out of 6 star food.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I feed about a 1/4 cup a day to each of mine.
They get fed 3 times a day, it works out at about 15 peices of Acana each, per meal.
Dillon gets a teensy bit more, like a few more kibbles cause he is a growin lad. lol

I do also give them a wee bit of chicken as a treat at lunchtime.
They are in good shape, although Daisy has lost weight since her spay.
Am off to the vets with her tomorrow actually to make sure all is ok. x


----------

